# Iron Man 3: Debüt-Trailer zum Superhelden-Abenteuer - Jetzt anschauen!



## MaxFalkenstern (23. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Iron Man 3: Debüt-Trailer zum Superhelden-Abenteuer - Jetzt anschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Iron Man 3: Debüt-Trailer zum Superhelden-Abenteuer - Jetzt anschauen!


----------



## cryer (23. Oktober 2012)

Cool, da kann man sich drauf freuen. Nach dem eher durchschnittlichen zweiten Teil scheint da, im Sog der Avengers Story, ein rasanter dritter Teil auf uns zuzukommen. 
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe Iron Man ist wieder allein unterwegs. Als man Batman mit Robin herumlaufen liess, haben die Filme für mich stark nachgelassen.
Aber ich erwarte vom neuen IM nichts, dann werde ich auch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Oktober 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Iron Man ist wieder allein unterwegs. Als man Batman mit Robin herumlaufen liess, haben die Filme für mich stark nachgelassen.
> Aber ich erwarte vom neuen IM nichts, dann werde ich auch nicht enttäuscht.


 Na also der Vergleich hinkt doch ein bisschen. Die beiden Verfilmungen mit Batman & Robin waren doch nicht wegen dem Vorhandensein eines Helfers schlecht, sondern weil die Drehbücher totaler Schrott waren und der Regisseur Joel Schumacher den ganzen Kram dann auch noch so ktischig/schwachsinnig wie möglich umgesetzt hat. 

1. Ist beim neuen IM ein neuer Schreiber und Regisseur am Werk (Shane Black), welcher für frischen Wind sorgen dürfte. Ein Mann, der ordentliche Drehbücher schreiben kann. (Wobei ich Jon Favreauxs Arbeit nicht schmälern möchte.)
2. Ist es und bleibt es ein Iron Man -Film. Ergo dürfte es maximal Cameo-Auftritte anderen Helden geben (ausgenommen War Maschine).


----------



## Exar-K (24. Oktober 2012)

Sieht deutlich düsterer aus als die vorherigen Teile, bzw. die meisten anderen Marvel-Verfilmungen.
Gefällt mir ganz gut. Ob da der dunkle Ritter ein wenig abgefärbt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Sieht deutlich düsterer aus, als die vorherigen Teile oder die meisten anderen Marvelwerke. Gefällt mir ganz gut.
> Ob da der dunkle Ritter ein wenig abgefärbt hat?


 Wenn ja, dann könnte man das als neuen "Trend" betrachten. Einen ähnlichen Stil verfolgt man ja auch beim kommenden "Man of Steel"...

Allerdings hoffe ich, dass man eine eigene Form der düsteren Inszenierung findet. Nolans Reihe stimmungsmäßig zu kopieren wäre doch schon ein wenig einfallslos, und gerade bei "Iron Man" sollte man nicht zu dick Ernst auftragen, denn gerade bei einem Charakter wie Stark ist Humor ein ganz wichtiger Faktor. Der muss seinem Ruf als cooles, vorlautes A...loch auch in Teil 3 gerecht werden, sonst wäre ich arg enttäuscht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Der muss seinem Ruf als cooles, vorlautes A...loch auch in Teil 3 gerecht werden, sonst wäre ich arg enttäuscht.


Toll! 

Bei ihm findest du das vollkommen in Ordnung, und bei mir nicht? 

 

Stark ist mein Lieblingscharakter im Marveluniversum ... allerdings fand ich den Trailer jetzt nicht sooooo grandios, wie ich mir einen dritten Teil vorgestellt hab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Toll!
> 
> Bei ihm findest du das vollkommen in Ordnung, und bei mir nicht?


 1. Hab das A-Wort in deiner Gegenwart nie genannt, und werde es auch nicht. Wir Sauerländer sind anständig. Mit manchen deiner Äußerungen hab ich ab und an gewisse Schwierigkeiten, aber der gute Ton sollte trotzdem beibehalten werden 
2. Stark finde ich extrem unterhaltsam, bei dir... Mal's dir aus. 

Stark steht unter meinen Marvel-Favorites auf Platz 2, nur Spidey (nicht der A. Garfield-Aufguss !!!) ist mir einen Tick sympathischer.


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Toll!
> 
> Bei ihm findest du das vollkommen in Ordnung, und bei mir nicht?


 
du hast auch keinen Rot-Goldenen Metallanzug und einen eingebauten Fusionsreaktor


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> du hast auch keinen Rot-Goldenen Metallanzug und einen eingebauten Fusionsreaktor


 Von einer Black Widow, einem Milliardenunternehmen und Sex-Appeal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> du hast auch keinen Rot-Goldenen Metallanzug und einen eingebauten Fusionsreaktor


Darum ging's auch garnicht! 





> Von einer Black Widow, einem Milliardenunternehmen und Sex-Appeal ganz zu schweigen.


----------

